# Huawei Watch Released - On Par With Apple Watch



## galavanter (Nov 25, 2010)

I preordered the silver Huawei with link bracelet yesterday, so I can say that. I have an iPhone, and tried on the Apple Watch twice, but even with the gorgeous link bracelet, I couldn't go for it. Too dorky, although I did have a Pebble for a while and it was an interesting gadget till I got bored with it. Cheap and plasticky.

I change time zones several times a week as a trucker. I have one nice Swiss mechanical, an Oris Classic Worldtimer, which changes the hour hand independently with pushers. No need to even unscrew the crown, like my dreamed of Rolex Explorer II 16570 (with drilled lugs).

Most mechanicals that do this other than the Oris, like Rolex Explorer II and GMT Master II, newer Omegas, Ulysse Nardin (pushers too), are many thousands of dollars.

So I bought a used Omega X-33 recently. Quartz, ana-digi, and I'm having a new brushed gen II bezel, pushers, and crown installed. Nice piece, extremely legible, now I'm an astronaut. A couple of button pushes and the hands fly around to change the hour, like my G-Shock.

After ignoring smart watches for months, I get on /r/smartwatch and see the Huawei (pronounced Wah-way) the other day. It looks great, but it's Android Wear, and I have an iPhone. I'll be damned if the next day Google doesn't announce iOS compatibility.

It's 42mm round, 11.3 mm thick, and is the first Android Wear watch with a sapphire crystal. Case is 316L stainless steel. AMOLED display, class leading 400x400 screen resolution. Included are 40 quality watch faces, some of them homages to Swiss brands. This is a good thing because I don't think Android Wear for iOS can load faces from Google Play yet.

Huawei, by the way, even though I had never heard of them, is fighting for third place in the Chinese PHONE market, along with Apple. They are a big player, getting bigger. This is not a cheap ebay Chinese knockoff. Google featured them on their blog when they announced iOS compatibility. The watch is available for preorder on Amazon, shipping in around two weeks. Best Buy too.

So maybe this will just be another gadget, and I will grow tired of it and sell all my watches (and my car) for the Rolex 16570. The "virtual" watch faces might seem flat and lifeless (not mechanical), but I'm excited to finally have a smart watch coming that looks pretty damn nice, and will change time zones automatically. With the link bracelet it's $400, $350 will get you a real leather band. The gold-plated model, $800, has a Rolex-like pie pan bezel. The Huawei watch appears to be a very nice timepiece, even without drilled lugs.


































































Great showcase of watch: 








Huawei Watch Release Date, News, Price and Specs - CNET

Huawei Watch Hands-On, Release Date, And Pricing: The Bar Has Been Set For Android Wear Devices... Again [Video]

Amazon.com: Huawei Watch Stainless Steel with Stainless Steel Link Band (U.S. Warranty): Cell Phones & Accessories


----------



## DustinC (Aug 21, 2013)

The Huawei watch is a pretty interesting piece indeed. However, the price point is a bit too steep for me for just a toy  I like the lug design of the new Moto 360 better, but the flat tyre is a turn off.


----------



## watchvaultnyc (Jun 5, 2014)

looks like the most watch-like android wear yet!


----------



## trott3r (Jun 26, 2013)

Looks promising.
what is the battery life like?
btw the pebble steel is a lot nicer build than the classic


----------



## Buhma55c (Jul 11, 2015)

galavanter said:


> I preordered the silver Huawei with link bracelet yesterday, so I can say that. I have an iPhone, and tried on the Apple Watch twice, but even with the gorgeous link bracelet, I couldn't go for it. Too dorky, although I did have a Pebble for a while and it was an interesting gadget till I got bored with it. Cheap and plasticky.
> 
> I change time zones several times a week as a trucker. I have one nice Swiss mechanical, an Oris Classic Worldtimer, which changes the hour hand independently with pushers. No need to even unscrew the crown, like my dreamed of Rolex Explorer II 16570 (with drilled lugs).
> 
> ...


Wow that silver watchface is really cool looking, they almost look like real watch faces.


----------



## valmak (May 29, 2010)

nice looking watch


----------



## douglasf13 (Aug 17, 2013)

Just to mirror what I said in the other thread, the Huawei looks about as nice as a mediocre watch from the jewelry counter at Macy's, which I wouldn't wear, either. I'm not sure I understand the desire to make a digital wrist computer look like a bad analog watch. It's not fooling anyone, and a round face isn't a very efficient way to go for a computer screen.


----------



## galavanter (Nov 25, 2010)

Guess I better mirror a little myself:

I see you're the proud new owner of an Apple Watch. I came close to getting one. Glad I held off. Your Rolex's and Omega's are getting nervous, you posted 6 hours ago. Now that you have an AW, it's hip to be square. I get it Douglas. You've been a watch guy "since grade school in the '80's". That was the '60's for me. 

Not all of us want a wrist computer. I want a watch that sets itself. I want my watch to change time zones automatically, as I do several times a week. One that is round with analog dials (my tastes haven't BEEN changed since grade school), and doesn't make me feel like a dork while I earnestly check it while in the company of others. I'm OLD school. I won't even use my phone in front of someone. If I must I apologize. I don't want to create redundant grocery lists on my watch while my phone is in my other hand. I want it to be fashionable, which is highly subjective, but I know what I like. Same as what you liked (since grade school) until a few days ago. Stainless steel, round, ANALOG (and how can one imprison sweet analog time inside a square cell) sapphire, link bracelets, supremely accurate, just like your Rolex's and Omega's that are now getting nervous, and just what the Huawei gives me. It's like they knew me since grade school. 



douglasf13 said:


> Just to mirror what I said in the other thread, the Huawei looks about as nice as a mediocre watch from the jewelry counter at Macy's, which I wouldn't wear, either. I'm not sure I understand the desire to make a digital wrist computer look like a bad analog watch. It's not fooling anyone, and a round face isn't a very efficient way to go for a computer screen.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

So will the faux guillochè shimmer as you move the watch, too?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

?

Anyway, the phrase, "It looks just like a real watch face" doesn't make any sense when it simply won't. Part of a regular watch's visual appeal comes from the textures and how they play with light. There's a whole thread in the Omega subforum fawning over the blue Aqua Terra, whose dial still mesmerizes me (when I see one in a shop, that is). Display backs are a bonus if the watch has a reasonably decorated movement, too.

But I'm under no illusion that my smartwatch will ever match the visual sparkle seen on some regular watches. That's too bad, too, because my regular watches have hardly budged since I got my AW; it's just too useful.


----------



## wild5ive (Mar 22, 2013)

I have a Huawei watch it's nice but im used to something a little bigger. I have big wrist don't know what to do with it yet. I like the android wear market. I opted for the black with link bracelet.


----------



## omegafan2015 (Feb 25, 2015)

Personally they look cheap just like the watches that you can find at department stores. Not unique design.


----------



## oak1971 (Aug 19, 2013)

People used to mock Kia and Hyundai too. Not so much anymore.


----------



## pr1uk (Sep 25, 2012)

At this moment in time i am sticking with my Pebble Steel i really like the notifications which i find very useful i also like the time being displayed 24/7 and a battery life of a week. With Apple watch 2 coming next year and other manufacturers improving i think over the next 2 years the demand for smart watches will increase and prices decrease even more. I never ever wanted a smart watch i thought they were just a gimmick that would not last now after using one and seeing how much of a use they can be i am stuck on having one and wearing one now.


----------



## trott3r (Jun 26, 2013)

Yep, i have the pebble classic and upgraded to the time and now have the time steel coming in the post.


----------



## jm22 (Jan 25, 2014)

I grabbed a Huawei watch today on Amazon, with Cashback and all the Amazon gift cards I had from credit card rewards it was $150. I never wanted a smartwatch until I played with my girlfriends Apple watch and found it suprisingly useful when at work or in client meetings.


----------



## pr1uk (Sep 25, 2012)

jm22 said:


> I grabbed a Huawei watch today on Amazon, with Cashback and all the Amazon gift cards I had from credit card rewards it was $150. I never wanted a smartwatch until I played with my girlfriends Apple watch and found it suprisingly useful when at work or in client meetings.


Yes i have a real watch collection so never wanted a smart watch until i knew someone who bought an Apple and sold me his old one the notifications are so handy and really useful in everyday use. Now i am becoming a big fan it's just a mater of seeing what is on the market in a year or so having said that the Pebble steel is working fine and does everything i want but i am a collector so used to swapping watches. The Apple for me lets itself down with a blank display most of the time and a poor battery life but it's their first so they may get better.

jm22,
Please tell us what you think about the watch when you have it i just looked and it does look very nice indeed


----------



## Jeffro1 (Feb 22, 2013)

With this and the other smart watches, I'm still resisting but getting more intrigued. I still like knowing that I have a piece of machinery on my wrist, with all of the other electronic stuff in our lives. But these watches sure seem helpful when your phone is buried in your pocket. Enjoy.


----------



## SublimeC (Jan 25, 2016)

Anybody tried both this and the apple watch? How do they compare?


----------



## cs12 (Aug 19, 2012)

SublimeC said:


> Anybody tried both this and the apple watch? How do they compare?


Havent tried either but if you have an apple device I wouldn't bother with it recent apple update shows they are blocking non official apple techs and devices.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

cs12 said:


> Havent tried either but if you have an apple device I wouldn't bother with it recent apple update shows they are blocking non official apple techs and devices.


Source?


----------



## cs12 (Aug 19, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Source?


http://www.theguardian.com/money/20...e-update-handset-worthless-third-party-repair

http://appadvice.com/appnn/2013/09/...your-non-certified-lightning-charger-unusable


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Oh, the bit about TouchID being so closely tied with information security that tampering with it can brick the phone? I'm all for it.

And&#8230; wait&#8230; _iOS 7?_ Let me check again -- it's 2016 today, right? And we're on iOS 9, too, right?


----------



## pr1uk (Sep 25, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Oh, the bit about TouchID being so closely tied with information security that tampering with it can brick the phone? I'm all for it.
> 
> And&#8230; wait&#8230; _iOS 7?_ Let me check again -- it's 2016 today, right? And we're on iOS 9, too, right?


ok he made a mistake with the 2013 link but the first link 2016 and IOS 9 is a good and interesting read


----------



## scentedlead (May 11, 2015)

Quoting the first article:



> Could Apple's move, which appears to be designed to squeeze out independent repairers, contravene competition rules?


You realize that letting a 3rd party technician install a 3rd party fingerprint sensor might be like letting a locksmith of dubious licensing install a lock of dubious non-branding on your front door, right? This isn't like installing a new screen-which anyone can still do-this is basically the key to the data inside the phone. Considering these phones contain very personal information-name, address, contacts, credit and debit cards, and etc.; things one can use to steal someone's identity and money-perhaps the implementation wasn't the best, but bricking the phone was a feature and not a bug.

This isn't any different than my watch erasing itself after 10 wrong password tries; and it's something I welcome considering I have my credit cards in my watch.


----------

